# graid(8) now in the Handbook



## wblock@ (Aug 13, 2013)

The Handbook has a new section on using graid(8), Software RAID Devices.  graid(8) is a FreeBSD driver for what is commonly called "motherboard RAID" or "BIOS RAID".  The commit is at http://svnweb.freebsd.org/doc?view=revision&sortby=date&revision=42527.

Because it has come up here fairly often, the new section includes special instructions on how to temporarily work around or permanently fix disks that unexpectedly contain graid(8) metadata: Deleting Unexpected Arrays.


----------

